# Good point and shoot around $200 +/-



## 243Savage

Flying the kid to grandma's for the summer and he want's a new p&s.  I'm gonna try to pick one up for him on the way to the airport this week.  If you were to buy one now in the $200 range, what would it be?


----------



## Hoss

About the only point and shoots I've bought lately have been for work.  I got a couple of Canons.  I'll have to check and see what the model is.  They seem to work pretty well for the techs.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett

This one looks to be a pretty good camera. I don't have any experience w/ it personally but the reviews are good & right now it's on sale @ B&H. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/675601-REG/Canon_4246B001_PowerShot_SX210_IS_Digital.html


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

243,   Rebecca and I have the Kodak z710 and the z812 and have had very good luck with both. I think that the newest on out now is the z1012. The first number tell you the megapix and the 2nd the zoom power. It would be hard to say how many shots we've realy takin with these 2 cameras but lets say many 1000s each for sure. She's a lot better at protecting hers then I am of mine cause mine goes on every hunt with me and rides right on the seat next to me almost all the time (at least I haven't dropped it in a pond ......... yet )but it has been kicked around in a duck blind and had a dog or 2 shake water on it. Battery life is pretty good even in   cold weather but I will take it out and put it in a shirt pocket while out hunting plus we both carry a spare. Price on batterys are very resonable if you shop around. Pic quaility is great in just the auto point and shoot mode but you have the opptions of switching to manual modes and it will take videos also if you want. Not to sure on the cost now adays but I'm sure you can find them in your price range or real close. Size might be the only drawback to either cause they don't fit in a shirt pocket ( mine fits nicely into my BDU pockets though).

These 3 shots were takin with them just the other day. The 1st with her Z710 (Not the 812 in the pic but it's laying at my feet) the 2nd and 3rd with my Z812. The 2nd at mid range on the zoom and the 3rd with a good bit of zoom. 

Hope this helps you out.

Mike


----------



## rip18

Lots of reasonable cameras in that price range - I'd opt for one that is tougher over one that has more features maybe...  Olympus & Canon both make some pretty tough cameras.  Nikon & Kodak could be good as well.  Good luck!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Really like those good Great Northwest deer photos, Mike.  

Yep, Canon cameras seem to always get ranked at the top of most lists.  

Since you're in the great outdoors of Yellowstone NP country, I'm assuming you're looking for decent optical zoom cameras in at least the 10-15x power ranges.  

If you go with the lower cost Kodak approach, my Kodak Z915 10x that I got last year for $100 at Staples works well & does not use up rechargeable batteries as fast as my older Kodak ZD816 12x. For the last year, I've been looking at the Kodak Z981 24x opt. zoom I see regularly for $199.99 at Office Depot & Staples among others, but Walmart has it for $245, and I've been kicking myself for not buying it for $100 at TigerDirect 2 days before Christmas Dec. 2010.  If it does not bother you too much with refurbished cameras,  I picked up a good Panasonic DMC-ZS6 which is 12x Optical Zoom/16x Intelligent Zoom/23.4x Extra Optical Zoom for $140-150 on Woot's web sites which just sold again this week last Sunday for $140 on *June 5th*, but new for $240 at Amazon but $193 refurbished at Overstock right now.  Even though Samsung is not well known for cameras but is for good HDTV's, laptops, & washers/dryers, I also picked up a refurbished Samsung HZ30W 15x for $120 on Woot which later dropped to $115. The Samsung HZ50W Opt. 26x is selling for $220 on TigerDirect.

Since I've had great experiences with disposable Fujifilm cameras, last year I was seriously watching & considering  the Fujifilm S1800 Opt. 18x for $150 on Newegg & TigerDirect which had lots of good reviews, but it looks like that has been replaced by the Fuji S2950 18x for $185 at Newegg but the Fuji S3200 24x is $217 at Newegg & just saw the Fujifilm S3300 Opt. Zoom 26x for $198 & $188 at Amazon & $200 in Staples office supply sales ad for next week starting Sunday.

The Consumer Reports 2011 Buying Guide is very helpful is getting good info that I look at regularly which sometimes I'm still seeing in magazine racks. Page 212-216 has a good list of Manufacturers & Models.  

Dealnews Camera section may help you find a good deal on what you want at the web link below:  

http://dealnews.com/Electronics/Camera-Deals-167.html



Panasonic ranks at the Top of the list in the PC World Nov. 2010 report & chart below from the web link below:  



http://www.pcworld.com/article/211090/2010_reliability_and_service_survey_cameras.html 

2010 Reliability and Service Survey: Cameras

Among camera owners in our survey this year, Panasonic has overtaken Canon.

Nov 28, 2010 









Hope this helps folks.  Good luck with your buying decision.


----------

